# Discuss: Remotest skylines



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hi, everyone....do you know any remote skyline?


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Wouldn't that be Hawaii hands down?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

QuantumX said:


> Wouldn't that be Hawaii hands down?


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

yes....good idea....hawaii has some of them
do you have pics?


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

urumqi, china by Severiano


Severiano said:


> I just got back from a business trip to Urumqi this weekend. It was my second time there. It was hot as hell! Last time it was snowing.
> 
> Here is the view from my hotel.
> 
> ...


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

I think Ulan Bator in Mongolia would also qualify for this thread. It has a surprisingly nice skyline. I will look for pictures later. :cheers:


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Perth


Perth City at Sunrise by Pete's Point of View, on Flickr


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Urumqi again


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

I think Xining would be good.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

what is a remote skyline? like a high-rise plain skyline?


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

it is a skyline that is far away from any other skyline.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

Anchorage and Yellowknife come to mind.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ulan Bator, Mongolia*


IMG7003 by FjordKing, on Flickr


Ulaanbaatar by digibron, on Flickr


Changing view by hash_chd, on Flickr


Ulaanbaatar skyline by hash_chd, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Anchorage, USA*


Skyline Anchorage Alaska by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## urban stylin (Mar 29, 2010)

Capetown

www.designyourway.net


----------



## Andre Goth (Mar 17, 2013)

*Manaus -Amazonia, Brazil*











Skyline Manaus por sergiooliveira, no Flickr


Manaus Skyline por Anfremon D´Amazonas, no Flickr


Ponta Negra por algacirgurgacz, no Flickr


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nuuk, greenland....:cheers::cheers2:








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greenland


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

^^ :lol:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Yellowknife, NWT, Canada*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ I believe this is the first time I have ever seen a skyline photo of Yellowknife & I must say, it is quite impressive for its size. kay:


----------

